# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Club Dub-Not for the handicapped and people with short legs!

## Babalew

PSA.......there are 65 steps down and 65 steps up to get to the dub club platform.  The view is spectacular but those stairs!  I was not warned and even if i had been i still would have gone cause i'm noisy but baby......you go down 20 steps to get to the platform to pay your entry fee of 500j....then its 45 more steps down before you get the staging area where the music is booming!  I forgot theres about 5 more stairs to get to the viewing platform, bar and cookshop.  i sat there for a while, mixed ages crowd, thinking about having to go back up. i hung around for awhile then started the trek back up.  now i'm a capricorn so i guess i got a little goat in me but baby thank God for my cane...i don't think i would have made it without it.  these stairs are not uniform and some have a very huge step up...thats why i said short legged people would need someone to boost them up, or they'd have to crawl up.   thankfully there are little ledges you can rest on about every 15 stairs or so...i had to pull out my inhaler at 1 point!  i didn't call my taxi til i got almost to the top.  when the driver saw me (fluffy gal) he said.."you climbed those stairs by yourself"  cause it was an amazing feat!  My 1st and last visit, just thought i'd warn ya!

----------


## Bnewb

Both Dub Club and Skyline (located near each other) are similarly built...can be tough to do after a few drinks also.  :Big Grin: 

The road up/down isn't for the faint of heart either...depending on which direction you take to get there.

----------


## Babalew

the stairs blanked the ride out of me....yes it is 1 scary ride! and it was the drinks that alerted me to the fact that i had to climb up!

----------


## LivinInThe603

I am so glad I got the chance to hear about your adventure in-person! It was so nice hear your perspective and good humor about the stair situation! Others wouldn't be so gracious!

----------


## Babalew

did you get a chance to go to kingston?  i would like to suggest you try to get there  for bobs birthday...i  think you would really like the vibe there.

----------

